# Waiting for the pros to "enter here"



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Oh my that is nice


----------



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

I like that!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

hooks said:


> '07 Pro Elite, 3000limbs, Nitrous X "B" cam Double shoot through system.


Nice! I have a real fondness for the Nitrous X "B" cam.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

hooks said:


> '07 Pro Elite, 3000limbs, Nitrous X "B" cam Double shoot through system.


So what are the specs? Looks like it would be over a 9" BH.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

erdman41 said:


> So what are the specs? Looks like it would be over a 9" BH.


A to A = 41 3/8"
brace = 8 7/8"

53lbs.

29.5" draw 

330 grn at 270


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

that should be an insane tack-driver !!.


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

How do you like the alphaShox? Do you have any problems with them moving? I have an 05 Pro-Elite and was debating buying a set.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

sublauxation said:


> How do you like the alphaShox? Do you have any problems with them moving? I have an 05 Pro-Elite and was debating buying a set.


I don't have a problem with them really. I have 4 Hoyts with them and every so often one will move for what ever reason which I haven't been able to figure out. I just move it back and continue on. I used the limbsaver on top as a mount for the limb driver cord. 

Might check out the new airshoxs .


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Can I ask how you like the rear stabilizer mounted down low on the riser. Were you able to use less weights to get the same effect? Thanks


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Leon Garfield said:


> Can I ask how you like the rear stabilizer mounted down low on the riser. Were you able to use less weights to get the same effect? Thanks




Well, I don't know too much about stabilization, But here it is. Holding the bow out with my hand open the stabilizer in front drops about 6" or so. I like that. After the shot the bow doesn't hardly jump at all and stays level then drops the 6". I like that too. 

There are 3 weights of equal size on the end of each stabilizer. I think they are 1/2oz. each? I have a 10* down on the front. I think that the down angles lower the center of gravity somewhat helping to keep the bow more level. Shrugs shoulders. 

I also like the back bar down lower because it seems to be more out of the way, plus there was a threaded hole there so why not?


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks accurate...


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

DST? niiice


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bigHUN said:


> DST? niiice


Hoyt with Martin Nitrous-X cams


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

There's a pro in this picture somewhere!



There it is!




LOL


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been considering doing something like this for a while. What's the width between the cables?




By the way Henry Cho is hilarious.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

Looney Bin said:


> I have been considering doing something like this for a while. What's the width between the cables?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 5/16"


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Terrific idea! I just posted something elsewhere that Martin should make the double shoot through.


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Very very nice. I am drooling.


----------



## hooks (Mar 22, 2005)

UP GRADE

Shibuya carbon...I think it's probably worth more than the bow. LOL


----------

